# Kanji identification halp!



## julestools (Mar 23, 2022)

This is a friend’s blade; I’ve been tasked with restoring and polishing it. He bought it about ten years ago in Japan.

Anyone have any idea what this is? Thanks as always!


----------



## adam92 (Mar 24, 2022)

Never see this brand before, sorry can’t help.


----------

